# Highland cattle fencing



## Sford13 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok have been looking at getting a couple highland calves this fall. But first need to build some fence. I was thinking maybe doing a 3 strand barbed or even a two strand electric. Figured some one on here would have some suggestions as to good fencing options.


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

we use two strand electric and never had a problem unless we left the fence off or a gate open. we could get by with one strand if we didnt have calves.


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

Most of my perimeter fences are 5-wire barb wire, some have a hot wire added. 

Interior fences are everything from 4-wire barb wire to 1 hot wire. I don't think 3 barb wires will keep calves on the right side of the fence.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

We use 6 strand Hy-tensil. 3 hot, 3 ground Hilands will scratch on barb wire and you will end up clumps of hair all over the fence. We do it so the ground is never more than 9 inches away.


----------

